# Check out this plaster crew!! Wow!!



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

This is one tough tender!!


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Almost makes sense 

You have to get it up there some how 


JS


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

quite a tempo

As a helper in the 70's used to have to through the texas rock to the guy on the roof for the chimney. after three days of that you know you been working.

rebel


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

yea but look at how much he is losing in the air. I bet its a mess all over the floor. Why not get some buckets and send them up.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Exterior palster. AKA stucco...


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Gotta respect that! 

My dad told the story of a tract project in California he was involved in where the stucco guys were spraying with a big Thompson rig shooting through the window openings (not installed yet) and covered the drywall. After much yelling without any improvement the drywall guys shoveled seed into their sand one night. The project was done and pretty...until later when the walls started to sprout...:jester:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Seriously?!!? Would it really sprout through the mud? Hmmm... what goes around comes around? :thumbup:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

l.o.l. i have seen some drywall finishing that looks like that's how the screws were spotted !!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I was expecting some hot babes in bikinis with the title of your thread,do you got any of those crews you can post??:jester:


----------

